# memory and grafic card



## flluffy (Jul 1, 2009)

i have a gateway fx540xv and want to increase the memory. i still need to check if it has a 2g and 1g stick so can just upgrade 1 stick and make it 4g total. which memory is good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16820231121,N82E16820231111,N82E16820220279

i also wanted to put a grafic card. its got a dual geforce 8800.can i put a gtx series grafic card and 1 of the geforce with no issue? which grafic should i get?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150361

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130434

thanks


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if http://support.gateway.com/s/PC/FX540_Series/2905990R/2905990Rsp3.shtml is correct, you would have to replace both 512mb sticks. i would get http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220174

as for video card, you would have to drop both of your 8800GTs to upgrade. you could run them independently but i doubt the powersupply could handle that kind of load, and unless you are into heavy duty folding or you need 4 monitors, there would be no point. either of those cards would work, although http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127427 does quite a bit better for the same price point


----------



## flluffy (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for the help and i rember some one saying that there was only 2 slots and can hold max 4g. im going to open and check it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

there are 4 slots and the max it can hold is 8gb as far as i know but there is no point to go past 4 gb unless you are into video editing and the like


----------

